# Problema con los emoticonos, no se editan correctamente.



## Xiscomx

Hola *Mike*:

Se ha originado un problema con el programa de los emoticonos que nos impide desplegarlos y editarlos. Hemos apagado y encendido varias veces el ordenador y el problema persiste.

Hemos ido a:
* Help/FAQ*
*Ayuda*
*Emoticonos*
    [botón derecho sobre emoticonos y elegimos: *Inspeccionar*]
*Console* [aquí se indica que hay 3 errores *(x)*]:

*(x) *Failed to load resource: net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT
http://forum.wordreference.com/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png

*(x) *Failed to load resource: net::ERROR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT
http://forum.wordreference.com/WR/smilies/warn.gif

*(x) *Uncaught type error: cannot set property 'selected' of null
smilies: 636

Te agradecemos cualquier tipo de ayuda que nos puedas facilitar.
Un saludo.
*Elena *y *Xisco*


----------



## mkellogg

Hola Elena y Xicso.  Los enlances tienen "workreference" con un K.  No sé porque y de donde vienen.


----------



## Xiscomx

Perdona *Mike*:

Hemos tecleado la *k* en vez de la *d*, por lo que los dos enlaces debería ir así como los hemos reeditado en nuestro mensaje #1
http://forum.wordreference.com/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png
http://forum.wordreference.com/WR/smilies/warn.gif

Gracias por tomarte la molestia de contestarnos tan rápido.


----------



## Xiscomx

*Hola Mike:
Ahora salen 2 errores en la Console que te he mencionado en #1:

(x)*  Uncaught TypeError: Cannot set property 'selected' of null .  .  .  .(index):352

*(<)*  XenForo.activate(> #document)  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  . xenforo.js?_v=fd69d772:222

*(i)*  XenForo.init() 144ms. jQuery 1.11.0/1.2.8-dev .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  .  xenforo.js?_v=fd69d772:209

*(x)*  Failed to load resource: net::ERR_BLOCKED_BY_CLIENT             http://forum.wordreference.com/styles/default/xenforo/clear.png


----------



## mkellogg

Is anybody else seeing this problem?  If not, then it is most likely just with your computer.  Try clearing your browser's cache, testing with another web browser or testing with another computer.


----------



## Xiscomx

Thank you. I'll try with another computer.
Must I do it from the 'Console" where the 2 mistakes are shown?


----------



## Peterdg

Hola Xisco:

¿Cuándo ocurre el error? ¿Es cuando estás abriendo un hilo o un aporte en el que hay un emóticon? O, ¿es cuando intentas insertar un emóticon en un aporte tuyo?



mkellogg said:


> Is anybody else seeing this problem? If not, then it is most likely just with your computer. Try clearing your browser's cache, testing with another web browser or testing with another computer.


Hello Mike,

Everything seems normal to me.


----------



## Xiscomx

Hola Peter:
Desde que entr
o a cualquier hilo, nuevo o antiguo, todos los emoticonos están desaparecidos. Cuando hago un aporte y pulso sobre el emoticono del menú horizontal se despliega en la parte inferior la barra donde antes aparecían todos los emoticonos disponibles, se activan por una décima de segundo y desaparecen.
Como ves en mis conversaciones con Mike, he encontrado el posible sitio donde poder hacer la restauración del funcionamiento, pero no sé como manejarlo; cuando he contactado con Mike la primera vez había 3 errores (ver #1) y después de muchas pruebas (no me hagas repetir cuales) se han quedado en 2 errores (ver 4).
Si te sirve de ayuda para comprender lo que te digo, puedo intentar hacer una foto de la página en donde aparece el problema, porque tampoco estoy seguro de que me halle en el sitio adecuado.
¡Sería fantástico si pudiera entrar en el programa y rectificar los errores!
Sea lo que sea, muchas gracias por interesarte en mi problema.
Elena y Xisco


----------



## Peterdg

Por el momento no hace falta la foto. Creo que lo entiendo.

A mí me parece que es un _plug-in_ (lo siento, no conozco la terminología en español) del navegador que impide que aparezcan los emoticones. Un _plug-in _es un programa adicional que se puede instalar en el navegador para ejecutar funciones adicionales que el navegador no hace por sí mismo. Un ejemplo es un _ad-blocker_: eso es un _plug-in_ que impide que aparezca publicidad en una página web. Normalmente, en cada navegador, existe la posibilidad de desactivar los _plug-ins_. (tendrías que encontrarlo en las opciones del navegador, por alguna parte). Por ejemplo, en chrome, está en las opciones, bajo la pestaña "Extensions": allí puedes ver los _plug-ins_ que están instalados en tu navegador y también existe la posibilidad de desactivarlos.

¡Mucha suerte!


----------



## Xiscomx

Gracias Peter.
Voy a pedir a mi informático si puede llevar a cabo todo lo que me acabas de contar.
Te tendré informado del progreso.
Gracias también a Mike.


----------



## Xiscomx

Peterdg said:


> Por el momento no hace falta la foto. Creo que lo entiendo.
> 
> A mí me parece que es un _plug-in_ (lo siento, no conozco la terminología en español) del navegador que impide que aparezcan los emoticones. Un _plug-in _es un programa adicional que se puede instalar en el navegador para ejecutar funciones adicionales que el navegador no hace por sí mismo. *Un ejemplo es un ad-blocker: eso es un plug-in que impide que aparezca publicidad en una página web. Normalmente, en cada navegador, existe la posibilidad de desactivar los plug-ins. (tendrías que encontrarlo en las opciones del navegador, por alguna parte). Por ejemplo, en chrome, está en las opciones, bajo la pestaña "Extensions": allí puedes ver los plug-ins que están instalados en tu navegador y también existe la posibilidad de desactivarlos.*
> 
> ¡Mucha suerte!


Hola *Peter*!
¡Un diez sobre diez de aciertos! Todo ha sido tal cual has pronosticado a distancia. Esta mañana ha venido el programador de la empresa, le hemos enseñado tu mensaje y en un abrir y cerrar los ojos, ¡problema solucionado!
Muchas gracias a los dos por vuestra eficiente ayuda.
*Elena *y *Xisco*


----------



## Peterdg

Estoy muy contento de haber podido ayudar.


----------

